# Basement bathroom project



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice tile work---real nice---Have you set tile before? 

Looking good---thanks for the update.--Mike---


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

> Have you set tile before?


Twice. It was 4 inch ceramic tile and I used the adhesive in a bucket they recommended. I used modified thinset this time (learned that here :thumbup: ). I must admit, I wasted some thinset. I didn't know it setup by time rather than drying :whistling2:. I bought an extra box of the tile and mixed all the boxes together before I started. Was afraid I would get half way through and notice a color change. Now I have an extra box of tile sitting in the garage. That will insure I never have a broken tile :laughing:.

Thanks for the kudos. It's satisfying to look at something you did and think 'Not bad, not bad at all'.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You did well--I learn a lot here ,too. 

Good bunch of folks-----You should be pleased with the outcome----quality work.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Couple more pic's


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that a Bootz steel tub? How do you like it so far? I'm still considering my options for my 2nd floor bathroom.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jim, it is indeed. But the jury is still out. I haven't used it yet. But so far it has been fine as far as shape and from what I can tell strength. I took great pains to make sure the opening was square and plumb. When I set it in place, everything was square to the framing and level.


----------

